# How can I create a decent WAV file from Sibelius and NotePerformer?



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 7, 2016)

I just finished a piece using Sibelius and the NotePerformer sound set. I have been reasonably happy with the NotePerformer sounds. I have been trying to create a WAV file to share with my friends. I have noticed a BIG drop in musical fidelity and a decrease in perceived volume in the exported WAV file.

Would those wiser and more experienced than myself have any tips?


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 7, 2016)

Assuming you're using the export function (File > Export > Audio) to create a wav file, it shouldn't sound different (other than possibly the volume - and that can give the appearance of it sounding different). 

However, you're likely to have your friends "un-friend" you if you send them a wav file, so generally its better to process the file afterwards, adjust the level, and convert to a friendly sharing format such as mp3 or aac. iTunes or any editing software can help you do this.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas. I will try importing into iTunes and see if I can raise the volume level. That may make a big difference.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Feb 8, 2016)

I suggest converting the file & adjusting the volume in Audacity (free). Its mp3 codec (LAME) is very good. (make sure to use Insane Preset)


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 8, 2016)

On second thought, I'm not sure iTunes will allow you to adjust the levels (but you can make an mp3 or aac file). I use dspQuattro or Amadeus which are both low-cost editing programs.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 8, 2016)

I couldn't change anything to help in iTunes. Now I am trying Audacity.


----------



## Arnel007 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's the same way as with Sibelius sounds, File tab->Export->Audio. If it doesn't sounds as it should (with Noteperfomer sounds) take a look at "Playback Configuration - Configuration" on the same Export page and see if you have the option "Noteperformance Sounds". Choose it and Export.

Blessings!!!


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's the same with any notation package. You have to normalize the wav file to bring the volume up.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 12, 2016)

Just remembered since people were kind enough to share ideas, I needed to confirm the solution.

Using Audacity to bring the volume up was the primary improvement. I also found that Sibelius had options for various bit depth and HZ settings. I had been using 16 bit and 44Khz. I tried several, but even just going to 24 bit and 48Khz was enough improvement to make me happy with the exported WAV file.

I then imported into Audacity and used the amplify function to bring up the volume. The end result was a WAV file that I found very acceptable. Audacity is a really easy to use and amazing program, and it is absolutely free. Wonderful!

Thanks to those above who helped.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 10, 2018)

Paul, you're likely to have a limiter in your arsenal which can help tremendously in addition to just normalizing the volume. Occasionally, there are little peak transients (that are usually fairly inaudible) that will keep the overall volume down unless squash these with a limiter.


----------



## cmillar (Sep 11, 2018)

After you make your .wav file, can you put it in Audacity and then 'normalize' it there? (..sorry, I don't know Audacity)

Normalizing the audio will help before converting to an .mp3

Or, if you can use VST or AU plugins in Audacity, it'd be worth spending $29 to buy something like a Waves mastering output plug (ie: Chris Algae, SSL plug, etc. )....There are several presets you can experiment with for orchestral settings. You'll definitely get a big signal boost. Waves plugs are pretty transparent and won't ruin your sound.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 11, 2018)

Why don't you do those things in your DAW?


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 12, 2018)

cmillar said:


> After you make your .wav file, can you put it in Audacity and then 'normalize' it there? (..sorry, I don't know Audacity)


As the OP noted, Audacity has both a normalize and limiter functions, both found in the *Effect* menu.


----------

